# Inconsistent potty habits



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, your dog has never been rewarded for going to the right place nor has he learned to hold it. He is left to his own devices. So your options are to take more initiative in the training or, make the expansion of freedom extremely slow in very small increments (so a whole room would be way too much, just a couple feet into the room).


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

When he is confined the pad is right there. When in another room no pad. You could place a pad in the living room and show him it's location that might help him. He has more space to run in and potty on the pad isn't on his mind at that point. If you have a pad in the room you can slowly more it to where his main pad is located. If you catch him in the act bring him right to the pad in the living room telling him good boy pee here. Each time he uses the pad give him praise and a small treat. At 7 months he is probably just beginning to have a little more control of his bodily functions.


----------

